# Vì sao ngủ đủ 8h/ngày vẫn mệt mỏi?



## Tu Anh (8/4/19)

_Bạn vẫn không tỉnh táo dù đã dành thời gian cho cơ thể nghỉ ngơi, ngủ đủ 8h/ ngày. Vậy nguyên nhân nào khiến bạn không thoải mái?_

Ngủ đủ 8 tiếng một ngày được xem như liều thuốc hữu hiệu nhất để giải quyết những mệt mỏi, căng thẳng, giúp cơ thể tái tạo lại năng lượng sau một ngày dài làm việc. Một nghiên cứu từ Đại học Roshester (Anh) đã chỉ ra rằng, não bộ có hẳn một cơ chế tự "làm sạch", giúp bạn thải bỏ các độc tố tích tụ gây nguy cơ mắc bệnh như Alzheimer’s, và cơ chế này hoạt động tốt nhất khi bạn đang ngủ. Nhưng sẽ ra sao nếu bạn không cảm thấy tỉnh táo khi thức dậy mỗi sáng dù đã dành ra 8 tiếng nghỉ ngơi? Cùng tìm hiểu những nguyên nhân lý giải cho điều này ngay bạn nhé.

*Bạn đang bị mất nước*
Khi cơ thể không đủ nước, huyết áp sẽ giảm đồng nghĩa với việc làm chậm dòng oxy đưa tới não. Hệ quả của việc thiếu oxy là cảm giác mất tỉnh táo. Do đó, nếu bạn tỉnh giấc một cách mệt mỏi thì hãy uống ngay một cốc nước. Lượng nước cần nạp sẽ phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu cá nhân, nhưng trạng thái lý tưởng bạn nên đạt được là uống đủ nước để có cảm giác cần đi vệ sinh ít nhất 3 lần mỗi ngày. Lượng nước này sẽ tương đương với khoảng từ 6 - 8 cốc nước (bao gồm cả trà và cà phê).






_Khi cơ thể không đủ nước, huyết áp sẽ giảm đồng nghĩa với việc làm chậm dòng oxy đưa tới não_​
*Tuyến giáp trạng của bạn có vấn đề*
Tuyến giáp trạng một tuyến sản sinh các hormone điều hòa giấc ngủ và trạng thái thèm ăn. Khi cơ quan này không hoạt động hoặc hoạt động kém hiệu quả, nó còn được gọi là tình trạng suy tuyến giáp nên giấc ngủ của bạn sẽ có các biểu hiện khác thường. Đây cũng là nguyên nhân phổ biến cho tình trạng ngủ quá độ. Trong trường hợp bạn luôn mệt mỏi dù đã ngủ rất nhiều, hãy đặt hẹn với bác sĩ để được kiểm tra máu.






_Suy tuyến giáp khiến giấc ngủ của bạn bị rối loạn_​





_Thành phần thức uống chứa cồn khiến chu kỳ ngủ bị gián đoạn, ngăn không cho não bộ chìm vào giai đoạn ngủ sâu_
​*Sử dụng chất cồn*
Nhiều người cho rằng, uống rượu làm họ dễ ngủ hơn bởi cảm giác dễ chịu sau khi uống và khiến họ nhanh đi vào giấc ngủ. Tuy vậy, rượu là một chất phá hoại chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn vì nó khiến chu kỳ ngủ bị gián đoạn, ngăn không cho não bộ chìm vào giai đoạn ngủ sâu. Vì vậy, nếu bạn đang thường xuyên sử dụng rượu bia, hãy suy nghĩ đến việc cất chai rượu của mình đi nhé.






_Thành phần thức uống chứa cồn khiến chu kỳ ngủ bị gián đoạn, ngăn không cho não bộ chìm vào giai đoạn ngủ sâu_​
*Bạn đang gặp các rối loạn về việc ngưng thở khi ngủ*
Chứng rối loạn này đang làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của khoảng 3 - 7% dân số. Những người mắc phải chứng ngưng thở khi ngủ sẽ phải thức giấc liên tục vì họ bị ngừng thở từ 5 cho đến hàng trăm lần mỗi tiếng. Đáng sợ hơn, có những người không biết mình đang mắc các triệu chứng này vì chúng không biểu hiện rõ ràng và không đủ để đánh thức họ dậy. Các triệu chứng khác của những kiểu gặp rối loạn về hô hấp khi ngủ là ngáy, thừa cân, hay bị đau đầu khi thức dậy, nguyên nhân chủ yếu là do thiếu oxy. Nếu bạn thấy mình có những triệu chứng trên thì đã đến lúc bạn cần gặp bác sĩ rồi.





_Ngưng thở khi ngủ  đang làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của khoảng 3 - 7% dân số_​
*Ngủ trưa*
Nghỉ ngơi bằng một giấc ngủ trưa có thể giúp bạn lấy lại sức lực cho công việc, song ngủ trong bao lâu là một yếu tố quan trọng. Theo các nghiên cứu, 30 phút cho một giấc ngủ trưa là thời lượng lý tưởng để hồi phục sự minh mẫn và tỉnh táo, song ngủ quá thời gian trên là một ý tưởng tồi, bởi bạn sẽ chìm vào giai đoạn ngủ sâu. Khi đó, việc phải thức giấc giữa chừng sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy cực kì khó chịu và mệt mỏi hơn.






_Nạp năng lượng bằng giấc ngủ trua_​
*Chứng trầm cảm*
Một trong những biểu hiện thường có ở người đang gặp phải chứng trầm cảm hay rối loạn về tâm lý là họ trông mệt mỏi và ngái ngủ, thời gian ngủ cũng nhiều hơn. Vấn đề không chỉ bởi thể chất của họ suy sụp, mà có thể là do trạng thái tâm lý bị ức chế khiến việc rời khỏi giường trở nên khó khăn hơn. Vì vậy, nếu bạn không muốn thức dậy và cảm thấy chẳng có sức lực gì để khởi đầu ngày mới, lý do có thể không phải là ở cơ thể bạn. Tìm đến một cuộc kiểm tra tâm lý hay nói chuyện với một chuyên gia là giải pháp được khuyến khích trong trường hợp này.






_chứng trầm cảm hay rối loạn về tâm lý là họ trông mệt mỏi và ngái ngủ, thời gian ngủ cũng nhiều hơn_​
*Thiếu khoáng chất*
Magie là một loại khoáng chất đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc duy trì lượng đường huyết, sức mạnh của cơ hay sự tập trung trí não. Do đó, việc thiếu magie có thể là nguyên nhân dẫn đến sự mệt mỏi của bạn. Hãy kiểm tra lại chế độ ăn của mình liệu có cung cấp đủ magie chưa. Magie thường có nhiều trong các loại rau xanh và hạt. Nếu chế độ ăn của bạn không đủ lượng magie cần thiết, bạn có thể tìm đến sự hỗ trợ từ các thực phẩm chức năng hoặc viên uống bổ sung.




_Thiếu khoáng chất làm cơ thể bạn mệt mỏi, thiếu nagw lượng_​
_Nguồn: Women’s Health_​


----------

